# Vispas Maasplassen 2010



## ro-jog-rr (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wisst Ihr was der Vispas 2010 incl. Maasplassenvergunning kostet?
In welchen Angelvereinen seit Ihr? (Umgebung Maasplassen)


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
ich habe inkl. Versand 51 Euro bezahlt.
Bin im Verein http://www.hsvhetalvertje.nl/hetalvertjeframeset.htm
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Psykomantis (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Also ich muss sagen das hört sich ja echt gut an....

56€ für neu Mitglieder für VISpas + Gewässerliste + Versand.

Man bekommt die Freigabe für 3 Gewässertypen:
 - Für VISpas Inhaber freigegebene Gewässer in ganz NL
 - Freigegebene Gewässer in Limburg speziell für Inhaber eines VISpas aus Limburg
 - Vereinsgewässer (aktuell 3 Weiher und es kommen weiter dazu=

:m:m

Bin jetzt auch am überlegen ob ich da eintrete... ich hab nur eine Anreise von 2,5 - 3 Std.... ob sich das lohnt...#c

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr den mit den Gewässern in Limburg?
Bzw. mit den Vereinsgewässern?


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
ich kann mich nicht beklagen , ich habe hier die Maas , angrenzende Seen und drei Vereinsweiher die ich befischen kann.
Für eine Zuzahlung von 12,50 Euro bekommt man eine extra Karte mit dieser darf man dann zusätzlich noch weiter 10 Vereinsgewässer befischen.
Hier mal die Gewässerliste .
Gruß Udo
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dass ist ein Schein für Angler die gerne in Angelteiche angeln. Er          kostet 12,50 Euro.
        Mit diesem Schein darf man angeln in den Teichen von:
        H.S.V. De Put America 
        H.S.V.‘t Bliekske Horst 
        H.S.V. Eendracht Broekhuizenvorst 
        H.S.V.‘t Voorntje Grubbenvorst
        H.S.V.Willem Barentz Lottum 
        H.S.V. De Roerdomp Venray 
        H.S.V. De Schol Swolgen 
        H.S.V.De Vriendenkring Tienray 
        H.S.V. Het Alvertje Oostrum 
        H.S.V.Grondel Geduld Meerlo&Blitterswijck.
        Es sind sehr schöne Teiche wo man meistens auch gut Karfen fangen          kann. 
        Dieser Schein kan man nur bestellen wenn man einen VISpas vom Alvertje          hat.[/FONT]


----------



## theundertaker (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Ich zahle 42 € für Maas, Kanäle und Maasseen...

Verein: HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond


----------



## Psykomantis (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi Udo,

redest du von den Vereinsgewässern von Alvertje oder von den 10 extra Gewässern?

Was für Fische fängt man den so in NL?
Gibt's da gute Karpfengewässer?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
das Vereinsgewässer vom Alvertje ist mehr oder weniger ein Karpfengewässer , hauptsächlich werden da Karpfen,Brassen und Rotaugen  gefangen , sind aber auch hechte im Weiher 1 .
Kannst dir ja mal die Homepage von denen anschauen.

In NL fängt man nichts anderes als in Deutschland auch , ich fische in der Maas und deren Seen meist auf Hecht , Zander und Barsch.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Psykomantis (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Danke für die Info..... werd mir glaub ich den VISpas holen....
#6


----------



## theundertaker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Kann man ja nix mit falsch machen...kostet ja nicht die Welt...außerdem kannste zur Probe auch ne Wochenendkarte holen...da könnteste erstmal testen, obs dir in Holland Spaß machen könnte...dann brauchste nicht direkt die ca. 50 € latzen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
ich habe heute eine eMail von meinem Vereinbekommen , vielleicht für den einen oder anderen für euch interessant.
Gruß Udo

Sehr geehrtes Vereinsmitglied,

Wenn Sie mal in in de Groote Molenbeek angeln,  der Bach der bei Sevenum, Horst, Tienray, Meerlo und Wanssum strömt, kann  folgendes für Sie wichtig sein:

Auf Seite 155/156 der  "Landelijke &  Federatieve lijst van viswateren 2010-2011-2012", die Sie bei ihren VISpas  bekommen haben, steht in welchen Bäche in Nord Limburg Sie angeln  dürfen.

Durch einen Fehler bei "Sportvisserij Limburg oder  bei Sportvisserij Nederland" , steht de "groote Molenbeek", ein Bach  in dem man immer angeln dürfte in der Vergangenheit,  nicht in dieser  Liste. 
Das heisst das man ein Bussgeld bekommen kann wenn man  dort angelt.

 Um den Fehler zu beheben, ist eine kleine liste hergestellt worden, die ich  mit dieser Mail mit schicke.


----------



## Barschli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Habe jetzt bei HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond den Vispas online beantragt.
War letztes Jahr auch schon über diesen Verein angemeldet.
Für neue Mitglieder kostet er statt 42,00€ - 47,00€ und verlängert sich automatisch, wenn man nicht innerhalb von 3 Monaten bis zum Ende des Jahres kündigt.

(Der Vereinsbeitrag + Vispas + Maasseenerlaubnis.)
Ich glaube aber gelesen zu haben, dass man zum Nachtangeln eine weitere Erlaubnis benötigt!
Ich warte allerdings noch auf die Papiere. Bezahlt habe ich auf ein Deutsches Konto welches mir bekannt gegeben wurde. Ist jetzt so 1 1/2 Wochen her.
Ich hoffe das die Papiere noch bis Februar eintreffen. Möchte unbedingt ans Wasser.
Obwohl ich im letzten Jahr nur einen Zander fangen konnte. Naja bin Anfänger und kenne die Maas noch nicht so gut. Dauert halt, bis man die richtige Stelle gefunden hat.


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

hi Barschli,
hättest dir die Papiere besser beim Leo geholt. dann hättest du direkt los gekonnt. das dauert normal 3-4 wochen bis du die Papiere bekommst.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Bei mir kamen die Papiere schon nach guten 2 Wochen...habe auch auf das Konto von diesem Verein überwiesen...

Ich glaube, die Kündigung ist nicht wirklich notwendig...aber bin mir nicht sicher...habe dieses Jahr denselben Antrag auf den Schein erhalten wie jedes Jahr...wenn man sich darauf nicht rührt, werden die wahrscheinlich auch nix mehr schicken...zur Sicherheit natürlich kündigen...

Dieses We fahre ich dann zum zweiten Mal rüber...muss ja mal was gehen ;-) Ich lasse mich doch nicht jedes Mal von den Fischlis auslachen...war echt lustig, wie dämlich der Hecht letztes We vor mir im Wasser stand mit aufgerissenem Maul (Wobbler kurz davor) und dann habe ich extra noch nen kleinen Hieb gegeben und schwupps...zuviel des Guten und wech war er...das passiert mir dieses We nicht, da klappts diesmal mit dem Hechtliiiiiiiiiiiii...

Gruuuuuuuuß
Thomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas =)


----------



## Barschli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Das stimmt! Bei Leo hätte ich ja eine Übergangskarte bekommen. Habe aber letztes Jahr 49€ + 6€ für Maasseen bezahlt. (oder waren die 6€ mit drin)? Weiß nicht mehr!

Wollte halt ein paar € einsparen.

Weiterhin war ich noch nicht Wintertauglich ausgestattet und  bestimmt jämmerlich am Wasser erfroren.
Ich denke jetzt habe ich alles zusammen und es kann selbst bei diesen Temperaturen los gehen. Zumindest soll es mein erster Versuch zu dieser Jahreszeit sein.


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Kriegst jetzt auch erstmal nur n Übergangsschein zugeschickt...habe ich auch nur...der Vispas kütt später...


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
wundert mich , ich hatte meine " Scheckkarte " schon um den 20 Dezember bekommen , bin allerdings auch bei einem anderen Verein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hat letztes Jahr auch lange gedauert, bis das Kärtchen kam...deshalb immer dieser Übergangsschein...


----------



## Barschli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

ich hoffe, es sind alle Heftchen, Listen und Erlaubnisscheine dabei.


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Bei mir war alles dabei...List van Vijswateren, Maasplassenheftchen, vorläufige Erlaubniskarte und Maasplassengenehmigung...


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

ich hab mir dieses Jahr die Papiere bei Bergsma geholt. 44 Euro hab jetzt soweit alles zusammen. Belgien fehlt mir noch, aber das kommt später. 

vg

achso!! bevor ich es vergesse: die alten Hasen hier werden es wissen....wenn Ihr noch nicht den Vispas" als Karte" habt, dann hab ihr ja nen Vorläufigen. Dieser ist nur *1 Monat *gültig.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Ich meine aber, wenn man in nen Laden fährt, der den Schein des jeweiligen Vereins verkauft, kann man den vorläufigen auch verlängern lassen....bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...ich meine die machen das....


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

das geht schon. aber wie schnell hat man das vergessen????
und dann wirds teuer....:c


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Das stimmt....der Hinweis war ja für die anderen, die es nicht lesen können und wissen voll in Ordnung...


----------



## rab_rabbit (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Ich habe mir den VISpas bei Bode Frechen geholt, 45.- €. Bekommst gleich einen vorläufigen Pass mit Gewässerliste und ab geht die Post ....


----------



## Barschli (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Habe den Vispas vor genau 14 Tagen beantragt und bezahlt.
Für meinen Neffen am gleichen Tag. Er hat die vorläufigen Papiere erhalten. Ich allerdings noch nicht.

Bin ich zu ungeduldig? Oder soll ich doch mal den Angelverein anrufen?


----------



## theundertaker (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Du bist zu ungeduldig...wenn mans uuuuuuunbedingt auf die schnelle Art und Weise haben möchte, dann doch eher in nem Geschäft kaufen, welches die Angelscheine nebenbei vertreibt (wurde ja bereits erwähnt)...ansonsten einfach locker bleiben, das Zeug kommt noch...ich und meine Freundin haben jetzt die Kärtchen für 2010 bekommen...also den Vispas, somit ist das vorläufige Ding bei uns nicht mehr notwendig...

Schieb einfach n ruhigen und gedulde dich noch eine Woche...dann solltest du den vorläufigen Schein ebenso bekommen...

Immer diese Hektiker =))))


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
scroll mal runter bis " wo bleibt mein Vispas " 
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm


----------



## Barschli (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

So jetzt habe ich gestern den Vispas erhalten. Kann nur noch nichts damit anfangen da die " Landelijke & Federatieve lijst van viswateren " fehlt. 

Toll! Überlege mir ob es wirklich sinvoll ist den Vispas online zu bestellen. 
Sicherer gehts dann doch wohl im Angelgeschäft. Da erhält man die Listen sofort.
Aber ich kann ja warten. Das Jahr hat noch viele Monate.:v


----------



## theundertaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Dass du die Listen nicht dabei hast, ist meiner Ansicht nach aber merkwürdig?


----------



## Barschli (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Dass du die Listen nicht dabei hast, ist meiner Ansicht nach aber merkwürdig?


Habe ja auch mal dem Angelverein in NL eine Mail geschickt. Dann bekam ich zur Antwort: Wir haben ja schon vor Wochen telefoniert und wenn ich nicht reagieren würde, ist es eben meine Schuld. Nochmals würden die Papiere nicht verschickt werden.

Dann musste ich aber doch mal anrufen, denn ich fand diese Antwort etwas merkwürdig, da ich noch nicht dort angerufen hatte. Eine nette freundliche niederländische Stimme bat mich einen Moment zu warten. Das ging so alle 5min (insgesamt 15min) bis ich auflegte. Ich versuchte es 1 Stunde später. Wieder eine nette niederländische Stimme erklärte mir: Es liegt an der Deutschen Post. Ein anderer deutscher Kollege hätte auch 5 Wochen warten müssen. Und wenn keine Papiere ankommen würden, müsste ich einen Termin ausmachen und die Papiere in Roermond abholen.
So, mal sehen, ob die Papiere noch unterwegs sind und in den nächsten Wochen ankommen.


----------



## theundertaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Ach du schei*e....das klingt ja blöd...dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass die restlichen Sachen noch eintreffen...ich überweise einfach immer und nach paar Wochen is alles da...komisch...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Barschli (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Endlich alles da!
Jetzt kann es los gehen! Die Post wurde von der Niederländischen Post 3x neu datiert. (komisch) Erstes Datum war schon vor 2 1/2 Wochen. Letztes Datum war der 04.02.10. Also gerade mal vor ein paar Tagen.

Was damit los war? Keine Ahnung!

Aber jetzt ist alles OK.


----------



## Tewi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

hi,

ich hatte dieses problem letztes jahr auch.
habe mir in einem deutschem angelgeschäft den vispas geholt und alles weitere dann verschickt.
mußte dann zweimal ins geschäft und meinen vorläufigen verlängern lassen, was den verkäufer auch etwas iritierte.
er sagte das sowas noch nicht passiert sei! habe bis heute keinen vispas bekommen und werde mir genau überlegen wo ich den schein beantrage dieses jahr!


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vispas Maasplassen 2010*

Hi,
seltsam , ich hatte da noch nie Probleme , wenn ich mir den Schein im Geschäft gekauft hatte dauerte es meist kanpp 4 Wochen , wenn man den Überweisungsschein bekam und überwiesen hatte manchmal nur 2-3 Wochen.
Hier mal scrollen , da kann man den Status für sein Kärtchen abfragen 
Gruß Udo

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm


----------

